
Obama says patent trolls “hijack” and “extort;” So do something, Mr. President - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/02/16/obama-says-patent-trolls-hijack-and-extort-so-do-something-mr-president/
======
sp332
Patent trolls operate in the legal and judicial branches. He could have some
influence in congress but this is literally not his job. If you want someone
to do something, look at the congressmen not the executive branch.

~~~
gruseom
The article gives a specific example of what the executive could do. Two,
actually.

------
lutusp
Presidents aren't dictators. All Obama can do is encourage public support for
change, which is exactly what he's doing. The rest of the process is up to us,
for example by demanding that congress write new laws.

------
pasbesoin
I've long since stopped paying attention to his words. I look instead to what
he and his Administration are doing -- and not doing.

I was enthusiastic, to start. I've since stopped listening to the rhetoric and
PR.

